# New Classified Section - Tug



## cp73 (Oct 11, 2008)

I really dont care for the new classified section. I seem to prefer the old one better. I dont like how each ad takes up at least four lines. Some are even six lines. Each ad takes up way to much space for a quick overview. Somehow it should be more consise on its first view of an add. Why does the name of the resort have to be spread over multiple lines?

I also think the speed of the classified section is very poor. Probably needs to be moved to faster servers with more memory. The performance is awful. The rest of the Tug site does not seem to have these performance issues. 

Is it just me or have others noticed this. Its at the point where I dont even care to look through them. Its too frustrating.

I would sure appreciate it if these issues could be resolved.

thanks
Chris


----------



## pjrose (Oct 11, 2008)

One thing I particularly liked about the old version is that if I clicked on a given ad, the others in its vicinity came up too.  Depending on whether I had sorted by week, resort,  or price, that allowed checking ads that might be similar.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2008)

cp73 said:


> I really dont care for the new classified section. I seem to prefer the old one better. I dont like how each ad takes up at least four lines. Some are even six lines. Each ad takes up way to much space for a quick overview. Somehow it should be more consise on its first view of an add. Why does the name of the resort have to be spread over multiple lines?



the wider your screen, the less lines are taken up by text in each grid like the title and description etc.  I can see if perhaps we can remove the location of the resort (ie north america, usa, southeast, florida) and just leave the resort name...but then we might have users complain that they enjoyed that information and it made searching the ads easier.  double edged sword there.



> I also think the speed of the classified section is very poor. Probably needs to be moved to faster servers with more memory. The performance is awful. The rest of the Tug site does not seem to have these performance issues.



Could you perhaps provide me with the query you are trying to run that presents you with such poor performance so we can investigate?

It takes less than 10 seconds to load every single ad in the system, and while I am sure there are performance tweaks that we can try to squeak a few more seconds out of it, its just not a viable use of our time for such a minimal gain in the grand scheme of things.

Perhaps there is another query you are running that takes significantly longer that we need to investigate, but without more information all I have to go on is your complaint...which while bringing attention to an issue...doesnt help out a whole lot.

As for your other quesiton, that entire system already sits on its own dedicated server and has no current issues with load in terms of ram or processor.



> Is it just me or have others noticed this. Its at the point where I dont even care to look through them. Its too frustrating.



While I would be lying if I mentioned you were the only one to report this, the reports are indeed sporadic, and every time I ask for more information regarding the specific query, I get no reply.




> I would sure appreciate it if these issues could be resolved.
> 
> thanks
> Chris



always happy to help, just wish I had more to go on.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2008)

pjrose said:


> One thing I particularly liked about the old version is that if I clicked on a given ad, the others in its vicinity came up too.  Depending on whether I had sorted by week, resort,  or price, that allowed checking ads that might be similar.



In the old system, when you click on an ad, it merely displays 50 ads on the same page...all in a single arrangement sorted by most recently posted.

While I am sure we could have the new system set up to display complete ads, IMO that would just make the screen ridiculously large.


----------



## cp73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian, thanks for responding to my comments about the classifieds. Here is some additional information.



TUGBrian said:


> the wider your screen, the less lines are taken up by text in each grid like the title and description etc.  I can see if perhaps we can remove the location of the resort (ie north america, usa, southeast, florida) and just leave the resort name...but then we might have users complain that they enjoyed that information and it made searching the ads easier.  double edged sword there.



Removing the location would probably help. Most people recognize by the name and know what they are looking for. My screen size is 1024 x 768 pixels. I also just noticed that the font used for the classifieds appears to be larger than the size used in the bulletin boards. 




TUGBrian said:


> Could you perhaps provide me with the query you are trying to run that presents you with such poor performance so we can investigate?



Here are some times:
It took 15 seconds to load the For Sale classifieds for the USA West.
It took 23 seconds the first time to sort by the Column Header called "resort" for USA West. I tried it again and and I stopped it at 2 minutes 20 seconds because it wouldn't resort it (hour glass kept displaying). I then tried to sort by the "Created Dates" I stopped that sort after 1 minutes 30 seconds, due to lack of wanting to wait any longer.



TUGBrian said:


> It takes less than 10 seconds to load every single ad in the system, and while I am sure there are performance tweaks that we can try to squeak a few more seconds out of it, its just not a viable use of our time for such a minimal gain in the grand scheme of things.



For more info my connection speed is 16,717 kbps download and 2,330 kbps upload...So I know its not at my end.



TUGBrian said:


> Perhaps there is another query you are running that takes significantly longer that we need to investigate, but without more information all I have to go on is your complaint...which while bringing attention to an issue...doesnt help out a whole lot.
> 
> As for your other quesiton, that entire system already sits on its own dedicated server and has no current issues with load in terms of ram or processor.



Hope this helps some...I dont want to seem like a complainer because I really do enjoy the site and spend way to much time on it. It loads automatically on my Firefox Browser ....So you know it ranks in my top list.  

Chris


----------



## pjrose (Oct 12, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> In the old system, when you click on an ad, it merely displays 50 ads on the same page...all in a single arrangement sorted by most recently posted.
> 
> While I am sure we could have the new system set up to display complete ads, IMO that would just make the screen ridiculously large.



It didn't look like they were sorted by most recently posted - the ads that came up before and after the one I clicked were for the same resort and the same week or the weeks just before and after, so it seemed like they were sorted by whatever my sort criterion was.

50 would be excessive given the way the ads are now laid out.  It might be helpful to have a right and left arrow to see the next or previous ads (next or previous defined by however they were sorted/displayed in the list).  No biggie.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 12, 2008)

cp73 said:


> Brian, thanks for responding to my comments about the classifieds. Here is some additional information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will see if we can do anything to improve the time it takes to sort multiple times.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 12, 2008)

pjrose said:


> It didn't look like they were sorted by most recently posted - the ads that came up before and after the one I clicked were for the same resort and the same week or the weeks just before and after, so it seemed like they were sorted by whatever my sort criterion was.
> 
> 50 would be excessive given the way the ads are now laid out.  It might be helpful to have a right and left arrow to see the next or previous ads (next or previous defined by however they were sorted/displayed in the list).  No biggie.



I will see what we can do to add a way to click back and forth through ads from an individual ad screen.


----------



## GregGH (Nov 30, 2008)

Filtering on the fly ?

I noticed on sites like carmax, then homeaway and now on eBay they have filtering on the fly on the left of the screen - is this a canned program they use?  I would love it if TUG could add this option.  Once you start using it - it is very effective to filter out the 'other stuff' from what you are looking for.

I do have to agree the speed is slow, as well.

The better you make it - the more we will all use it.

Regards

Greg H


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2008)

try the new test site, its much faster

http://testing.tug2.com/timesharemarketplace


----------



## GregGH (Dec 1, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> try the new test site, its much faster
> 
> http://testing.tug2.com/timesharemarketplace



Yes --- first test -- much quicker ---


Now - about the side page 'on the fly' filtering - darn -- really starting to like that feature as I see more sites adding it ...  thanks ....

Best of the season to all

Greg


----------

